# DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung​*
Deutschland, einig Anglerland?

Nicht mal die Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischer sind sich in ihrem Präsidium einig......

Wie schon gemeldet von uns:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tagesordnung Verbandsausschuss (14. März) scheinen sie zusammen gebastelt zu haben, was auch satzungsmäßig schon dringend notwendig ist (muss ja diese Woche noch versendet werden. Nicht, dass die Helden im DAFV das bisher gekümmert hätte...)
> 
> Ansonsten wars wohl eher eine “unharmonisch” zu nennende Sitzung, andere sagen “es war nur Streit und Hauen und Stechen”....



Nun ging eine Mail von Fritz Emonts, dem Referenten für Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung, an die ehemaligen DAV-Landes- und Spezialverbände - und NUR an die Ex-DAV-Landes- und Spezialverbände!!

Die "gute?" Nachricht vorneweg:
Er will nicht wie Bauersfeld oder Meinelt auch im Präsidium hinschmeissen, aus Respekt vor der zusammen mit Weineck geleisteten Arbeit für Menschen mit Behinderung.

ABER:
Er habe der Präsidentin mitgeteilt, dass der Fortbestand des Referats Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung auf die Tagesordnung der Verbandsausschusssitzung am 14. 03. 2015 soll.

Hintergrund ist dabei sowohl wieder einmal zusammen gestrichenes Geld wie auch nach wie vor grundsätzliche Philosophiegegensätze von Ex- DAV und Ex-VDSF-Landesverbänden und Funktionären.

Denn darauf wurde auch explizit hingewiesen:
"damit doch noch etwas vom alten DAV, in Bezug auf die Fischerei und den sozialen Umgang mit unseren Mitgliedern erhalten bleibt"....

Es wurde wohl gnadenlos alles über den Haufen geworfen finanziell, was bisher für Menschen mit Behinderung üblich war - auch noch im DAFV.

Bei Vorlage der Planung wie die Gelder des Referates 2015 verwendet werden sollen,  wurde Emonts laut Mail mitgeteilt, das er dafür kein Geld bekomme. 
Nach lebhafter Diskussion wurde ihm zugestanden, an 2 Fischen mit den Behinderten teilzunehmen. 
Die Aussagen die dabei von Präsidiumsmitgliedern getroffen worden wären, wären erschütternd gewesen..

Bei dem momentanen Trend befürchte er, dass im nächsten Jahr kein Fischen mehr durchgeführt bzw. von Behinderten besucht werden könne.
Dadurch wäre auch die aktuelle Finanzplanung des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums reine Makulatur. 
Der Mehrbedarf der für 2016 eingeplant sei, könne nicht verwertet werden.
Das Geld sei, wenngleich stark vermindert, da.
Dürfe  aber nicht ausgegeben werden. 
Dies liegt seiner Meinung nach in erster Linie am Vizepräsidenten für Fischen, Werner Landau, der bei seiner Wahl ja schon ins Rampenlicht gerückt wäre ...

Er halte es auch dringend für erforderlich, dass eine externe Unternehmensberatung den Verband untersucht.
Der dann dem vorgeschlagenen Finanzauschuß gegenüber Rede und Antwort zu stehen habe. 
Der Präsident seines Landesverbandes, Hans Kemp, hätte diese Idee schon länger...

Man könne sich ja vor der Verbandsausschusssitzung zusammen setzen, wenn Gesprächsbedarf bestehe.

Ob auch die Ex-VDSF-Landesverbände informiert und zu den möglichen Gesprächen eingeladen werden, wissen wir nicht.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

...ist vorabend von weiberfastnacht, wir rheinländer "trinken uns also warm". deshalb schreib ich jetzt nix - aber ich werde mich kundig machen, wie derangelfischerverbanddernichtangelndenpräsidentin sich zu behinderten verhält.


und dann mags böse werden, wenn mein spontaner gedanke wahr sein sollte:
kohle für casting, asche für behinderte.

ich hetz denen jegliche behindertenverbände auf den hals.

warten wirs ab, bis sich hier wieder normalpegel einstellt.
wenn dann das gefühlte sich bewahrheitet, dann gehen die rollstühle an den start.


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Brandmail ?

Wie will man einen nassen Haufen anzünden ?

@Elbangler
Du tust mir scho weng Leid...
immer findest du einen Grund dich hier zu melden, um deinen Beissreflex auszuleben.

@Jose
Ich bitte um die Aktion und biete volle Unterstützung an #6

Und @all

Ja, Ja, Ja  "wir" hätten es wissen müssen.
Ich "ahnte" und mir wurde nicht geglaubt.
Gekämpft und trotzdem verloren.
Mund abputzen und aufstehen...
"Erfahrung ist wie eine Laterne im Rücken.
Sie beleuchtet nur das Stück Weg, was hinter uns liegt."
frei nach Konfuzis


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Und @all
> Ja, Ja, Ja  "wir" hätten es wissen müssen.
> Ich "ahnte" und mir wurde nicht geglaubt.
> ...



was soll das denn jetzt?
sterbegesang eines "(heroischen) kämpfers"?
ist doch quark: geht immer weiter, schrittchen für schrittchen, forever & ever.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Anscheinend hat man sich die schwächsten der Gesellschaft ausgesucht oder die mit der anscheinend geringsten Lobby! 

 Es ist schon traurig, dass man Gelder für irgendwelche Wurfübungen raushaut, aber für Angelkollegen, die auf Unterstützung angewiesen sind, streicht man die Gelder zusammen!

 Gerade Menschen, die es im Leben häufig genug schwerer haben als andere, ist es oftmals die einzige Möglichkeit ein paar entspannte Stunden am Wasser und in der Natur zu verbringen. In den meisten Fällen ist es für diese Menschen nur mit erheblichen materiellen und finanziellen Aufwand möglich. Als Rollstuhlfahrer nimmt man sich nicht einfach seine Angelrute und setzt sich an die Au im Dorf. Nein,
 meistens ist ein oder gar ein zweiter Helfer notwendig. Das ist mit Kosten verbunden, die von Behinderten nicht immer alleine bewältigt werden können. 

 Einfach nur traurig und einmal mehr ein Beweis, dass der DAFV in der untersten Schublade zu finden ist.

 Aber man munkelt, dass dieses gaaaanz große Kreise in der Gesellschaft ziehen wird. Ob das so förderlich ist, für einen Verband, der sich angeblich so für die Gesellschaft und den Naturschutz einsetzt? Naja, ist dann auch eine Art von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Jose schrieb:


> geht immer weiter, schrittchen für schrittchen, forever & ever.


Hoffentlich in den Abgrund für die Verbanditen..............


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Mal ganz emotionslos betrachtet, kann es sein, dass die einfach (schon wieder) so pleite sind, dass einfach nix mehr da ist?
#c

Ich geh schon davon aus, dass denen Behinderte Angler genauso am Arsxh vorbei gehen wie alle Angler überhaupt.

Deren Handicap ist in diesem Fall vielleicht sogar eher, dass dieser 'Förderblock' eine Hinterlassenschaft aus dem DAV ist (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) und wie die verbliebenen Ex-VDSFler die Truppe sehen, die sich ihnen zu Füssen geworfen hat....

Bevor der Eigenverwaltung was beschnitten wird, schneiden die eher einem Rollifahrer die Reifen auf.
Mich erstaunt nach den letzten Kapriolen so langsam gar nix mehr.
#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich geh schon davon aus, dass denen Behinderte Angler genauso am Arsxh vorbei gehen überhaupt wie alle Angler.


Und nochmal:
Die haben nix mit Anglern oder Angeln zu tun, natürlich geht denen JEDER Angler, auch die gehandicapten, am Arsxx vorbei!!!!

Das ist immer noch der Verband mit den Landesverbänden als Mitgliedern, deren Vereine mit ihren organisierten Angelfischern die Kohle für diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV aufbringen.

Bitte das zu beachten, da ich als ehrlicher Angler nicht mit diesen organisierten Angelfischern und ihren Funktionären und Hauptamtlern in einen Topf geworfen werden möchte.

Da deren schlechter Ruf auch auf richtige Angler abfärbt und so auch wir Angler darunter zu leiden haben.


----------



## Norbi (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Ob man das der Bildzeitung stecken sollte ????


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Bevor der Eigenverwaltung was beschnitten wird, schneiden die eher einem Rollifahrer die Reifen auf...



@kati, muss man durchschneiden. ist, anders als im dafv, keine luft drin, sind vollgummireifen. 
mit "aufschneiden" haben die allerdings erfahrung - und mit viel (heißer) luft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ob man das der Bildzeitung stecken sollte ????



Das ist meines Wissens eh schon an entsprechende Stellen unterwegs von behinderten Anglern (Behindertenverbände, diverse Pressestellen und den Behindertenbeauftragten der Bundesregierung).....


----------



## Norbi (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Das ist gut zu wissen....Bildzeitung habe ich nur hier erwehnt weil Die doch gerne in Dreck wühlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Da würden sie zumindest bei den organisierten Angelfischern und ihren Funktionären und Hauptamtlern beim DAFV  wohl eher fündig werden, als nicht....


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Mich hat schon länger gewundert, dass kein Journalist der normalen Nachrichtenpresse (Spiegel o.ä., muss ja nich unbedingt Bild sein) nicht auf all den Scheixx gestossen ist und daraus 'ne Story macht; 'Krieg im Anglerland', 'Anglerverband versenkt Anglerschaft' oder so was.


----------



## Norbi (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Genau das meinte ich Thomas,bei Blinker,F&F oder wie Sie alle heissen wird man ja nichts.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Februar 2015)

Danke für diese Information. Sie ist wichtig, weil symptomatisch.
 Als ehemaliger VDSF-Funktionär habe ich zwar den DAV anfänglich sehr stark kritisiert (und nicht immer fein), aber im Laufe der Zeit auch mitbekommen, dass er durchaus auch Komponenten hat, die beachtenswert waren. Dazu gehörte die "soziale Ausrichtung" und hier auch die Institutionalisierung des Bereichs "behinderte Angler" (ich nenne das jetzt einfach mal so). Das hatte der VDSF nicht - und nicht einmal in Zeiten von Hartz IV war ihm das Thema der Rede wert. Hier hätte wesentlich mehr gemacht werden müssen, dass hätte jedem Verband gut angestanden, aber ich selbst hatte schließlich nicht mehr die Zeit dafür.
 Dass diese Komponente Eingang in den DAFV gefunden haben, ist eine der wenigen nicht kritikwürdigen Elemente der Fusion. Aber der DAFV geht damit um, als wäre er noch der alte VDSF: Brauchen wir nicht. Überall sonst würde gelten: Kürzungen bei der Jugend und bei den Benachteiligten sind tabu. Nicht so beim DAFV. Das ist ein Vorgehen, das man nur als komplett deprimierend bezeichnen kann. Es geht nicht um einen verzichtbaren Luxus für Minderheiten, sondern darum, Sozialkompetenz nicht vorzuweisen, sondern zu _haben._ Warum ist es einer Westverbandskultur, die satt genug ist, derartiges nicht zu brauchen, nicht einmal dann möglich, zu erkennen, wie nötig so etwas ist, wenn man eine solche Struktur ererbt - oder sollte ich sagen: geschenkt bekommt? Angeln ist kein billiges Hobby, aber man kann es auch mit wenigen Mitteln ausüben. Wir haben in unserer Gesellschaft nicht wenige, die knapp haushalten müssen, die angeln gehen würden, aber es sich nicht leisten können. Wir haben Menschen mit Handicaps, für die wir gemeinsam Inklusion verwirklichen müssen. Es reicht nicht aus, über "Russen am Wasser" zu faseln, wenn wir nichts haben, sie in unsere Reihen holen zu müssen. Der VDSF hatte zu allen Themen keinerlei Angebot. Der DAFV dampft jetzt die Angebote des DAV ein.
 Macht man damit - auch im Hinblick auf auf schwindende Mitgliederzahlen - Punkte? Jedenfalls nicht bei der Politik, die auf solche Nachhaltigkeits- und Sozialaspekte immer mehr Wert legt.
 Für mich ist bitter, dass es erneut nicht möglich ist, innerverbandlich eine Diskussion zu organisieren. Ich kann nicht gutheißen, aber verstehen, dass man bei Catch & Decide den Diskussionsprozess scheut. Wenn man aber qua Fusion Strukturen für Benachteiligte "ererbt" hat, statt sie zu pflegen oder über ihre Entwicklung zu diskutieren, gerade dort seinen krampfhaften Einsparwahn austobt, als handele es sich um einen verzichtbaren Luxus, dann agiert man fernab von dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein, das Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischerei in einem aufgeklärten Land wie Deutschland heutzutage einfach aufzubringen haben.
 Im Hinblick auf die Angler, die sich bei Ermonts engagiert haben oder gerne engagiert hätten sage ich zu der Entscheidung des Präsidiums: Schämt Euch!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mich hat schon länger gewundert, dass kein Journalist der normalen Nachrichtenpresse (Spiegel o.ä., muss ja nich unbedingt Bild sein) nicht auf all den Scheixx gestossen ist und daraus 'ne Story macht; 'Krieg im Anglerland', 'Anglerverband versenkt Anglerschaft' oder so was.



Das kannste unter Ulk verbuchen. Was für ein Interesse hätte die Presse, da etwas draus zu machen. Dass Du Dich für den DAFV interessierst, was bedeutet das angesichts von 80 Mio. Deutschen, von denen knapp ein Achtzigstes den Namen des DAFV überhaupt nur gehört hat?
 Und dann noch eines: Ein recherchierender Journalist ruft im Verband an, um sich zu informieren. Aber er spricht nicht mit Kati, Thomas oder Brotfisch..... und selbst wenn, wem würde er denn glauben? Den Aufregern?


----------



## zorra (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ob man das der Bildzeitung stecken sollte ????


 ..die Idee ist gut....aber der Gegendangelverband...die sind glatter wie jeder Aal....auf jeden Fall das Allerletzte.
gr.zorra


----------



## angler1996 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Brotfisch, sorry , Dein letzter Satz soll sicher heißen 

*weg mit euch*, 

 sojemand schreibe ich nicht groß als höfliche Anrede

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> gerade dort seinen krampfhaften Einsparwahn austobt


Zumal das noch satzungsgemäße Ausgaben wären, welche die Id......... dringend brauchen würden, um nicht auf einer Eigenverwaltungsquote von über 80 % (Thema Gemeinnutz, MAX.: 50%) zu landen.

Neben dem moralisch/ethischen Aspekt (ausgerechnet bei moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischern der organisierten Angelfischer!!!) ein nicht zu unterschätzender steuerrechtlicher Aspekt.

Anglerfeindliche Verbanditen halt, diese Funktionäre und Hauptamtler der organisierten Angelfischer, die uns diesen DAFV beschert haben.

Danke nochmal für eure Weitsicht, ihr Anglerfeinde!

Neben DAFV-Präsidium und Hauptamt also auch


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. all die Richters, Möhlenkamps, Quingers, Vollborns, Roeses, Pleikies, Pippings, Zimmermanns, Koppetzkis, Brillowskis, Rippergers, Heldts, Piepers, Sollbachs, Schillers, Klocks, Kröbers, Kemps, Günsters, Hagemeyers, Nentwigs, Pannos, Haucks, Wahls, Rieggers, Karols etc. pp..


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was für ein Interesse hätte die Presse, ...


Na, wenn ich sehe, aus was die alles Nachrichten fabrizieren müssen, um ihre Medien voll zu kriegen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass _so ein_ Sumpf auch eine Story wert wäre.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... und  selbst wenn, wem würde er denn glauben? Den Aufregern?


Nach _dieser_ Nummer hat der DAFV wohl auch reichlich Glaubwürdigkeit verloren, bei denen, die meinen, da ist schon alles irgendwie in Ordnung.

Was bewegt Öffentlichkeit?
Emotionen!
Und da ist verpflichtendes Abmurksen von Tieren ohne Sinn & Verstand und schäbigstes Verhalten gegenüber Benachteiligten doch geballt voll von.


Und: gut, dass du den (fehlenden!) gesamt-sozialen Aspekt so hervorhebst, Brotfisch.
Den haben wir Kritiker bei all unserer Kritik auch ziemlich häufig übersehen. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> "behinderte Angler" (ich nenne das jetzt einfach mal so).


 Ich glaube für die meisten ist das in Ordnung- im Gegensatz zu dem Verhalten des DAFV!




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wir haben Menschen mit Handicaps, für die wir gemeinsam Inklusion verwirklichen müssen.


 
 Inklusion und die Hinterwäldler vom DAFV- die meisten von denen haben davon wahrscheinlich noch nie etwas gehört. Ja, man hat erneut eine Chance verspielt, mal etwas positives zu machen. Die treten von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere und sind vermutlich nur noch damit beschäftigt, die ganzen zusätzlichen Baustellen zu beseitigen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> Und: gut, dass du den (fehlenden!) gesamt-sozialen Aspekt so hervorhebst, Brotfisch.
> 
> Den haben wir Kritiker bei all unserer Kritik auch ziemlich häufig übersehen.


Nö, die vielen sozialen Vorteile habe ich schon immer hervorgehoben, wenns um den "vernünftigen Grund" ging - hat nur die moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischer im DAFV nie interessiert.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *2.:*
> Erweiterung der bisher in der Rechtsprechung sanktionsfrei stellenden Punkte Verwertung und Hege bezüglich der Strafbarkeit bei Verstössen gegen das TSG.
> Man müsste dazu also die ökologischen, ökonomischen, *sozialen*, kulturellen und traditionellen Vorteile in Lobbyarbeit so weit herausstellen, dass diese zusätzlich als sanktionsfrei stellende Gründe in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt werden.



Und dass man sich immer wiederholen muss:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > gerade dort seinen krampfhaften Einsparwahn austobt
> 
> 
> Zumal das noch satzungsgemäße Ausgaben wären, welche die Id......... dringend brauchen würden, um nicht auf einer Eigenverwaltungsquote von über 80 % (Thema Gemeinnutz, MAX.: 50%) zu landen.
> ...



Und was ich darüber hinaus noch bemerken wollte zum DAFV, seinen Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern:
[ zensiert
...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................]


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

mal nebenbei bemerkt:
ein anglerverband hätte schon längst eine kampagne gestartet, z.b. an natorampen ausnahmegenehmigungen für behinderte zu erwirken.
hätte nix gekostet außer mühe.

und die DAVler hätten ohne mühe diese desaströse konfusion verhindern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> *ein anglerverband *hätte schon längst eine kampagne gestartet, z.b. an natorampen ausnahmegenehmigungen für behinderte zu erwirken.


Und nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> *Die haben nix mit Anglern oder Angeln zu tun*, natürlich geht denen JEDER Angler, auch die gehandicapten, am Arsxx vorbei!!!!
> 
> Das ist immer noch der Verband mit den Landesverbänden als Mitgliedern, deren Vereine mit ihren organisierten Angelfischern die Kohle für diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV aufbringen.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

OT:
Den Unterschied mach du mal, Thomas, ich mach ihn nicht. Bzw. nur zum Teil, denn die Organisierten (wie ich) tragen eine größere Schuld, dass die jahrzehntelang schalten und walten konnten, wie es ihnen beliebte. Und wir zahlen auch noch für den Scheixx, was die Schuld durchaus erhöht.
Aber drunter leiden tun alle, die eine Rute in Deutschland in die Hand nehmen, gleichermaßen!

Zurück zum Thema:
Was wohl der DSAV dazu sagt?
Die Frage müsste hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229 noch angehängt werden.

Denn grad für die Stipperszene ist das Handicap-Angeln ein Aushängeschild. Auch politisch, man denke an die diversen Meisterschaften in Deutschland inkl. hoher Politik vor Ort, auch nach dem offiziellen Sterben des Wettfischens in D.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Denn grad für die Stipperszene ist das Handicap-Angeln ein Aushängeschild. Auch politisch, man denke an die diversen Meisterschaften in Deutschland inkl. hoher Politik vor Ort, auch nach dem offiziellen Sterben des Wettfischens in D.



 Das ist aber eine falsche Sicht der Dinge! Warum ist das ein Aushängeschild? Diese Gedanken gibt es nur in Deutschland, weil Behinderte immer noch etwas "besonderes" sind. Behinderte benötigen Unterstützung, sind aber ganz normale Menschen. Auch Politiker, die sich da ablichten lassen und einem Rollifahrer die Hand schüttelt und dabei in die Kamera grinst- abartig!

 Und genau darum geht es in diesem Thread. Der DAFV streicht die Unterstützung dieser Angler zusammen. Die gehandicapten Angler möchten nur ihrem Hobby nachgehen und bitten um Unterstützung. Die wird ihnen vom DAFV verwehrt. Der DAFV, der die Mitglieder um finanzielle Unterstützung bittet, lässt diejenigen, die es wirklich nötig haben, alleine. Inklusion und DAFV ist anscheinend wie Feuer und Wasser! 

 Thomas, Du hättest das Thema anders nennen sollen: der DAFV grenzt Behinderte Angler aus!

 Für die vom DAFV die hier mitlesen: Inklusion bedeutet den Abbau von Hürden sowie mehr Offenheit, Toleranz und ein besseres Miteinander. Achja, und den Abbau von Barrieren in den (Beton-) Köpfen...


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

@Lars, hätte da ein paar anmerkungen - kann jetzt aber keine 200+ seiten schreiben. solange inklusion oder integration gefeiert werden als "endlich angekommen in der gesellschaft", ist das ausmaß der ausgrenzung noch riesig. 
und ja: der trööt hieße besser "der DAFV grenzt Behinderte Angler aus!"
weil: so isses!


----------



## mathei (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Geld sei, wenngleich stark vermindert, da.
> Dürfe  aber nicht ausgegeben werden.
> Dies liegt seiner Meinung nach in erster Linie am Vizepräsidenten für Fischen, Werner Landau, der bei seiner Wahl ja schon ins Rampenlicht gerückt wäre ...
> 
> ...


Ist denn dieser Finanzausschuß schon in Kraft. Da wollten doch einige LV dem BV auf die Finger schauen. Oder so.


----------



## Herbert60 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Ich finde, das Angelplätze für Behinderte Extrem wichtig sind! In Hamburg gibt es viele Möglichkeiten für Behinderte Angler und auch am NOK in Schleswig-Holstein habe ich schon einige gesehen. Die sehen ganz brauchbar aus. Wisst Ihr wer die gebaut hat?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

In SH war das der LSFV SH, der diese vorbildlichen Angelplätze für Behinderte gebaut hat. Diese wurden vollständig durch die Fischereiabgabe des Landes SH bezahlt (110.000 Euro). Es sollten eigentlich noch weitere Plätze im östlichen Bereich des NOK gebaut werden (die Kohle war schon genehmigt), jedoch ist bis heute nichts passiert. Die Gründe sind mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Auf der einen Seite heißt es, es liege am WSV, die anderen sagen, es fehle das Interesse und der gewisse "Nachdruck". Beurteilen kann ich dieses als Außenstehender allerdings nicht. Den Bedarf dieser Plätze erkennt man an der Auslastung, denn die Angelplätze sind sehr häufig besetzt.

 Die Frage, die ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang stelle, ist, warum man auf der einen Seite als LV sich für die Behinderten einsetzt, auf der anderen Seite jedoch im Bundesverband die Kürzungen akzeptiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> Ist denn dieser Finanzausschuß schon in Kraft. Da wollten doch einige LV dem BV auf die Finger schauen. Oder so.


Hier Offtopic, daher nur kurz:
Natürlich gibts keinen Finanzausschuss, wurde auf der HV abgelehnt, keinen externen, weil keine Kohle dafür, intern sollen jetzt "qualifizierte" Verbandler (also die, die das alles verbockt haben) das Präsidium beraten, wenn das Präsidium das mal wollen wöllte..



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In SH war das der LSFV SH, der diese vorbildlichen Angelplätze für Behinderte gebaut hat. Diese wurden vollständig durch die Fischereiabgabe des Landes SH bezahlt (110.000 Euro). Es sollten eigentlich noch weitere Plätze im östlichen Bereich des NOK gebaut werden (die Kohle war schon genehmigt), jedoch ist bis heute nichts passiert. Die Gründe sind mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Auf der einen Seite heißt es, es liege am WSV, die anderen sagen, es fehle das Interesse und der gewisse "Nachdruck". Beurteilen kann ich dieses als Außenstehender allerdings nicht. Den Bedarf dieser Plätze erkennt man an der Auslastung, denn die Angelplätze sind sehr häufig besetzt.
> 
> Die Frage, die ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang stelle, ist, warum man auf der einen Seite als LV sich für die Behinderten einsetzt, auf der anderen Seite jedoch im Bundesverband die Kürzungen akzeptiert.



Also habens am Ende die organisierten Angelfischer und Angler über die Abgabe bezahlt, der LV das zumindest am Anfang koordiniert/durchgeführt (warum auch immer dann nicht weitergemacht)  und der DAFV (Thema hier ja) sich komplet rausgehalten.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Ich hatte mich mal ne Zeitlang komplett ausgeklinkt. Keinen Bock mehr auf die unendliche Dummheit und Lethargie des größten Teils der Angler, die Ihr Geld in den Rachen dieser völlig maroden und inkompetenten Institution werfen. 

Jetzt geht die Schreierei wegen ein paar behinderten los. Na und ? Es glaubt doch wohl keiner, dass sich dadurch etwas ändern wird. Soll das der Tropfen sein, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt ?
Im Leben nicht. Das Fass hat so viele Löcher, dass es gar nicht überlaufen kann.
Wen schert es, dass in den im November 2014, also vor fast genau drei Monaten, in den neuen Leitsätzen des DAFV das Kapitel "Menschen mit Behinderung" als "wichtiges Anliegen" beschrieben wird. 

Niemanden.

Behinderte Menschen sind ein prima Aushängeschild um den caritativen Charakter eines Verbandes, Vereines oder der Politik vorzugaukeln. Geld gibt es nur wiederwillig und meist auch nur dann, wenn man es an anderer Stelle wieder reinholen kann. Die Steuererklärung lässt grüßen. 

Behinderte Menschen sind aber auch gut, um andere wegen tatsächlicher oder scheinbarer Mißachtung der Nachteile Behinderter an die Wand zu stellen. 


Die deutsche Anglerschaft ist von der Spitze bis zur Basis ein maroder, selbstsüchtiger und ignoranter Haufen, mit oder ohne behinderte. 
Und wenn es nötig wäre, so würde der deutsche Angler jeden Rollstuhlfahrer höchstpersönlich in den Teich rollen lassen, wenn er dafür nur weiter relativ ungestört und so billig wie möglich angeln kann. Organisiert oder nicht. 
Er hängt am Tropf der Gewässerbesitzer/-pächter wie ein Junkie an der Nadel. Und was dem Junkie die Beschaffungskriminalität, ist dem Angler das erdulden selbst des größtmöglichsten Schwachsinns der Verbände, solange er seinen "Stoff" bekommt. 

Dieser ganze heuchlerische, schafdumme und stammtischparolisierende Haufen kotzt mich einfach nur noch an.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht die Schreierei wegen ein paar behinderten los. Na und ? .



Ich hoffe du hast lediglich vergessen diese Aussage mit einem Smiley zu kennzeichnen!!!!!! Sollte das Deine wirkliche Meinung sein, tust Du mit leid!




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Behinderte Menschen sind ein prima Aushängeschild um den caritativen Charakter eines Verbandes, Vereines oder der Politik vorzugaukeln. Geld gibt es nur wiederwillig und meist auch nur dann, wenn man es an anderer Stelle wieder reinholen kann. Die Steuererklärung lässt grüßen. .



Da stimme ich Dir in vielen - aber nicht in allen Fällen - zu. Es gibt in diesem Land - Gott sei dank - Menschen, denen Behinderte wichtig sind und die verstanden haben, dass Behinderte zur Gesellschaft gehören. Im DAFV kann ich das allerdings nicht erkennen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Behinderte Menschen sind aber auch gut, um andere wegen tatsächlicher oder scheinbarer Mißachtung der Nachteile Behinderter an die Wand zu stellen.
> .


 Mir persönlich liegen die Rechte und das Wohl von Behinderten Mitmenschen sehr am Herzen. Nicht umsonst setze ich mich seit Jahren dafür ein und unterstütze nebenbei Menschen mit seltenen Erkrankungen, die häufig Behinderungen als Folge haben. Insofern ist das, was ich hier schreibe, meine ehrliche Meinung und liegt mir am Herzen. Aus diesem Grund werde ich das Verhalten des DAFV auch nicht ansatzweise akzeptieren!




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn es nötig wäre, so würde der deutsche Angler jeden Rollstuhlfahrer höchstpersönlich in den Teich rollen lassen, wenn er dafür nur weiter relativ ungestört und so billig wie möglich angeln kann.


 Meinst Du das wirklich? Behinderte gehören heute zum Stadtbild und zur Gesellschaft. Auch wenn es immer noch Ausnahmen gibt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich natürlich bestätigen, dass es nicht immer einfach ist und es sicherlich auch Mitmenschen gibt, denen ein Behinderter zu langsam ist oder einfach nur nervt. Manche sollen sich ja sogar durch die Anwesenheit von Behinderten gestört fühlen. Auch werden spezielle Angelplätze für Behinderte von Nichtbehinderten genutzt und im Bedarfsfall nicht oder nur widerwillig geräumt. Jeder - und damit meine ich wirklich jeder - sollte sich vor Augen halten, dass es ihn zu jeder Zeit erwischen kann! Es sind nicht nur die anderen.... Dann ändert sich vermutlich deren Ansicht. Doch dann hat man jahrelang versäumt, im Vorfeld geeignete Bedingungen für sich und seine veränderte Situation zu schaffen. 

Dieses Thema ist sehr, sehr ernst! Denn unter Umständen wird hier mittelfristig eine Personengruppe durch einen Bundesverband und somit der Interessenvertretung der (behinderten) Angler aus der Gesellschaft befördert bzw. deutlich benachteiligt. Hier sollte man als Bundesverband vorsichtiger agieren, denn schließlich gibt es eine UN- Behindertenrechtskonvention, die auch von Deutschland unterzeichnet wurde. Von der Seite der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV eine glatte 6. Eventuell sollte man denen mal den Unterschied zwischen Inklusion und Exklusion erklären. Gerade für diesen Bereich gibt es viele Töpfe, die man anzapfen kann. Aber auch dafür benötigt man Experten und nicht nur Leute, die das mal eben mitmachen. Ich habe vor der Fusion beim DAFV offiziell angefragt (und wegen fehlender Antwort auch angemahnt), welche Ziele und welche Referenzen und Fähigkeiten der (zukünftige) Leiter des entsprechenden Referats mitbringt. Eine Antwort hatte ich bisher nicht erhalten. Diese Antwort jetzt bestätigt meine Befürchtungen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieser ganze heuchlerische, schafdumme und stammtischparolisierende Haufen kotzt mich einfach nur noch an.


 
Ich vermute mal, dass dich nicht nur die Angler, sondern ein Großteil der Gesellschaft ankotzen, weil das Verhalten der Angler 1:1 in Jagdvereinen, Schule, Fußball, ... wiederzufinden ist.

Das Wesen der Menschen werden wir aber nicht ändern. #h


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

OT:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich mal ne Zeitlang komplett ausgeklinkt...


Welcome back, man hat dich durchaus vermisst. #h




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine falsche Sicht der Dinge...


Mag ja sein, aber faktisch ist es doch überall so. Bei Jugendarbeit nix anderes. Ein Teil engagiert sich aus Engagement, ausgeschlachtet für PR wird es grundsätzlich.
 Hab dem nicht zugestimmt, sondern erwähnt, dass es so ist.

 Und in diesem Fall hat es eben die Besonderheit, dass die Wettfischen von Handicap-Anglern weiter in D liefen, sogar unter Schirmherrschaft von Platzek und keine Ahnung wem noch, während das allg. Wettfischen beerdigt, verpönt und versteckt wurde.
 Deswegen eine besondere Bedeutung für die Stipperszene.


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Die Integration von Behinderten ist Aufgabe der Vereine und deren Mitglieder.
Damit hat der Bundesverband doch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast lediglich vergessen diese Aussage mit einem Smiley zu kennzeichnen!!!!!! Sollte das Deine wirkliche Meinung sein, tust Du mit leid!



Ich habe durchaus keinen Smilie vergessen.

Mit "Na und" meine ich nicht =Schei$$egal, sondern = Na und...was wird nun passieren? Laufen die Angler jetzt Sturm? Treten Vereine und Landesverbände deswegen aus dem Bundesverband aus? Treten Angler aus Vereinen aus, die diese Verbandsmafia finanziell unterstützen?

Nichts wird passieren. Wie immer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Treten Angler aus Vereinen aus, die diese Verbandsmafia finanziell unterstützen?
> 
> Nichts wird passieren. Wie immer.


 
Treten Fußballer aus dem DFB angehörenden Vereinen aus, weil sie über Beiträge an den DFB die mafiöse FIFA mitfinanzieren? Das machen die Fußballer natürlich nicht, weil sie sonst nicht mehr am Spielbetrieb teilnehmen könnten.

Genau so ist die Situation bei den Anglern. Die wollen Angeln gehen und wenn das nur über Vereine geht, die im Landesverband und damit im DAFV organisiert sind, wird das hingenommen.

Das ist ungefähr, so als würfe man Arbeitnehmern vor, Saudi Arabien zu unterstützen, weil die bei einer Firma arbeiten, die Geschäfte mit solchen Ländern macht. Ob Alternativen existieren, wird nicht hinterfragt.

Gesegnet sind Leute mit einfachem Weltbild.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

@Ralle
Du hast damit zum Ausdruck gebracht, das oftmals Behinderte und deren Staus nur ausgenutzt werden um ans Ziel zu kommen. Das sehe ich leider sehr sehr oft auch so.... (auch wenn andere anderes berichten können)

Du hast damit zu keiner Zeit angedeutet, das Behinderte dir egal sind oder?  

Was sich aber in diesem Zusammenhang sehe, ist das, wenn man sich gegen Behinderte wendet, belkommt man auch außerhalb der Anglerschaft massive Gegenwehr. 

Andersherum auch eine Lobby erfährt die nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat, also die Allgemeinheit, wenn man den "Deckmantel Behindert" anlegt.

Im Kampf für uns als Angler ist das mir recht.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...was wird nun passieren? Laufen die Angler jetzt Sturm? Treten Vereine und Landesverbände deswegen aus dem Bundesverband aus? Treten Angler aus Vereinen aus, die diese Verbandsmafia finanziell unterstützen?
> Nichts wird passieren. Wie immer.


Na, seit es (endlich) ums schnöde Geld geht (und nur das setzt Bewegungen in Gange), passiert ja doch einiges; LVs kündigen im BV, Vereine kündigen LVs oder wechseln,... 
Ich prophezeie oder hoffe zumindest, 2017 ist der BV weg vom Fenster.
Welche Auswirkungen die Entwicklungen auf die LVs haben, mag ich noch nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Integration von Behinderten ist Aufgabe der Vereine und deren Mitglieder.
> Damit hat der Bundesverband doch nichts zu tun.




Denn schau dich einmal in der Angelvereinswelt in Deutschland um, wieviel behindertengerechte Angelplätze von ihnen geschaffen wurde. In meinem alten Verein ( ein Großverein ) kein Einziger. Mir sind in meinem alten LV-Bezirk auch nur 2 Bekannt. Da sind uns die z.B. Niederlande um Lichtjahre vorraus .. Für das Geld, dass sie den Verbänden in den Rachen werfen, sollten sie lieber den einen oder anderen behindertengerechten Angelplatz einrichten, dafür wäre das Geld besser angelegt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, seit es (endlich) ums schnöde Geld geht (und nur das setzt Bewegungen in Gange), passiert ja doch einiges; LVs kündigen im BV, Vereine kündigen LVs oder wechseln,...
> Ich prophezeie oder hoffe zumindest, 2017 ist der BV weg vom Fenster.
> Welche Auswirkungen die Entwicklungen auf die LVs haben, mag ich noch nicht einschätzen.


 
Wie du schon sagst: Die Vereine und Landesverbände treten aus, weil es um Kohle geht. Die treten nicht wegen der Nicht-Arbeit des Bundesverbandes aus. #h


----------



## Lommel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn schau dich einmal in der Angelvereinswelt in Deutschland um, wieviel behindertengerechte Angelplätze von ihnen geschaffen wurde. In meinem alten Verein ( ein Großverein ) kein Einziger. Mir sind in meinem alten LV-Bezirk auch nur 2 Bekannt. Da sind uns die z.B. Niederlande um Lichtjahre vorraus .. Für das Geld, dass sie den Verbänden in den Rachen werfen, sollten sie lieber den einen oder anderen behindertengerechten Angelplatz einrichten, dafür wäre das Geld besser angelegt.



Im Grunde genommen alles richtig, aber wie soll denn ein behindertengerechter Angelplatz aussehen. Der wahrscheinlichste Fall ist ja ein Rollstuhlfahrer, das heisst barierrefreie Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen (ohne Treppen) und ein ebenerdiger Platz am Wasser. Viele Gewässer liegen aber in einem Naturschutzgebiet, um die Barierefreheit zu gewährleisten musst du da schon einen Weg planieren bzw. betonieren zzgl. Angelplätze. Dafür bedarf es Genehmigungen die du nicht bekommst, im Zweifel gilt erst der Naturschutz, dann der Naturnutzer. Das viele so ihr Hobby nicht mehr ausüben können ist bedauerlich. Im Grunde genommen bleiben da nur die vielgescholtenen Angelanlagen.


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Lommel schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen alles richtig, aber wie soll denn ein behindertengerechter Angelplatz aussehen. Der wahrscheinlichste Fall ist ja ein Rollstuhlfahrer, das heisst barierrefreie Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen (ohne Treppen) und ein ebenerdiger Platz am Wasser. Viele Gewässer liegen aber in einem Naturschutzgebiet, um die Barierefreheit zu gewährleisten musst du da schon einen Weg planieren bzw. betonieren zzgl. Angelplätze. Dafür bedarf es Genehmigungen die du nicht bekommst, im Zweifel gilt erst der Naturschutz, dann der Naturnutzer. Das viele so ihr Hobby nicht mehr ausüben können ist bedauerlich. Im Grunde genommen bleiben da nur die vielgescholtenen Angelanlagen.



Es gibt aber auch viele Gewässer wo das Problemlos möglich wäre und über das wie klährt der Handicap - Anglerverband auf ...


----------



## Lommel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch viele Gewässer wo das Problemlos möglich wäre und über das wie klährt der Handicap - Anglerverband auf ...



Möglich vielleicht schon, aber in Deutschland hast du als Vogel eine grössere Lobby wie ein Rollstuhlfahrer. Petra sei Dank. Ausdrücklich ausnehmen kann man BUND und Nabu, mit denen ist eigentlich vieles möglich (wenn man vernünftig miteinander spricht und auch die Interessen dieser Verbände mal berücksichtigt).


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Du hast damit zu keiner Zeit angedeutet, das Behinderte dir egal sind oder?



Kein oder. Behinderte Menschen sind ganz einfach auf Grund körperlicher oder geistiger Einschränkungen in gewissen Dingen des Lebens eingeschränkter als der Rest der Gesellschaft. Man muss ihnen nicht den Ar$ch nachtragen oder in Mitleid zerfließen, sondern im Rahmen einer allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen verpflichtung Sorge tragen, dass sie sich trotz ihrer Einschränkung möglichst frei bewegen und entfalten können. Behinderte Menschen als Alibi für oder gegen Lobbyarbeit zu benutzen finde ich völlig daneben. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, seit es (endlich) ums schnöde Geld geht (und nur das setzt Bewegungen in Gange), passiert ja doch einiges; LVs kündigen im BV, Vereine kündigen LVs oder wechseln,...



Und genau deswegen ist nun kein Geld mehr für die Behinderten da. Merkste was ?


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ausdrücklich ausnehmen kann man BUND und Nabu, mit denen ist eigentlich vieles möglich (wenn man vernünftig miteinander spricht und auch die Interessen dieser Verbände mal berücksichtigt).



Da muss und kann ich dir nur Recht geben, ich fahre hier wunderbar mit denen - allerdings haben wir hier nur den NABU. Als ich aber noch in Bremen wohnte und vereinsmäßig tätig war, konnte ich mich über den BUND auch nicht beschweren. Wir harmonisierten in richtig guter Eintracht, darum kann ich viele negative Äußerungen nicht verstehen - ich hatte nie Probleme mit denen und wir begegneten uns immer auf Augenhöhe. Es zählt halt immer : Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, schallt es heraus - aber das ist hier nicht das Thema ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ausdrücklich ausnehmen kann man BUND und Nabu, mit denen ist eigentlich vieles möglich (wenn man vernünftig miteinander spricht und auch die Interessen dieser Verbände mal berücksichtigt.



Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Wollen aber viele (auch hier im Board) nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## mathei (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Schön das Du wieder da bist Ralle 24. Deine Beiträge dienen sehr gut zu einer Meinungsbildung. Danke. Ernstgemein ohne irgendeinen |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst: Die Vereine und  Landesverbände treten aus, weil es um Kohle geht. Die treten nicht wegen  der Nicht-Arbeit des Bundesverbandes aus. #h


Ja, so ist es.
Was hab ich schon zuvor mit Thomas, Ralle & einigen anderen diskutiert & gestritten und dabei gesagt _"es muss um Kohle gehen, Inhalte interessieren keine Sau"_.

Das ist falsch, es ist mehr als kurzsichtig und moralisch unanständig, aber so funktioniert der westliche Mensch, kann man nich ändern.

Ich seh es etwas nüchterner, endich geht es um Kohle, endlich kommt Bewegung, endlich ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, seit es (endlich) ums schnöde Geld geht (und nur das setzt Bewegungen in Gange), passiert ja doch einiges; LVs kündigen im BV, Vereine kündigen LVs oder wechseln,...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist nun kein Geld mehr für die Behinderten da. Merkste was ?


Buoah, nich slecht für ein comeback, da schenkst du mir ja kräftig einen ein. 

Und du hast teilweise recht: 
wenn der DAFV endlich zu Grunde geht, wird es Opfer haben. 
Handicap-Angler, Jugendliche,... die wenigen Fördermittel, die vom BV noch irgendwie für satzungsgemäße Zwecke ausgegeben werden, gehen den Bach runter und es gehen einige leer aus.

Dieses Vakuum -wenn man es überhaupt so nennen darf, denn der VDSF/DAFV hat ein permanentens Vakuum für Angler produziert-, wird über kurz oder lang aufgefangen werden, durch welche Organisationen auch immer.

Für dieses Ziel, das Ende des BVs, egal ob man es VDSF oder DAFV nennt _(irgendwie sowieso dasselbe, auch wenn das Ex-DAVler bis heute nicht wahr haben wollen)_, haben wir beide lange gekämpft. Du deutlich länger & intensiver als ich.
Es wird Kollateralschäden geben.
Aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.

Worüber meckern wir dann hier in diesem Thread?
Der DAFV sieht sich alles andere als am Ende. Warum kürzen die den Handicap-Anglern die Kohle anstatt an der Selbstverwaltung zu sparen?
Ich weiß es nicht!

Noch sind alle LVs, wie in 2014 gehabt, Mitglied. Sie zahlen Beiträge, unabhängig davon, ob sie ab 2016 noch dabei sind oder nicht.
Eigentlich ist sogar mehr Kohle da als zuvor, denn NDS hat seine bisherigen Zahlungen auf Sperrkonten an den BV überwiesen.
Warum haben die trotzdem kein Geld mehr für Handicap-Angler???

Und warum ist denen jede Art von Selbstverwaltung (Geldverbrennung) wichtiger als satzungsgemäße Zwecke?
Ob Förderung der Handicap-Angler oder Förderung der Angler allgemein?!

Und warum geht diese Geldverbrennung einfach so durch, obwohl es jeder Art von Sinn & Moral, obwohl es allen Kriterien zum Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit nach dem Anwendungserlass zur Abgabenordnung (AEAO) widerspricht?!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Buoah, nich slecht für ein comeback, da schenkst du mir ja kräftig einen ein.
> 
> Nicht Dir. Du kannst versichert sein, dass dieses Argument von Bundesverbandsseite kommt, wenn aus diesem Thema ein politikum werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Landesverbände würden sich leicht tun, aus dem Säckel der eingesparten Bundesverbandsbeiträge einen Fond zu gründen der wesentlich größere Mittel zur Verfügung hätte, als sie vom Bundesverband zu Verfügung gestellt werden können. Wobei sich mir auch hier nicht erschließt, welche Aktionen auf Bundesebene gestartet werden müssen, die nicht auf Landesebene abgedeckt werden oder werden könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei sich mir auch hier nicht erschließt, welche Aktionen auf Bundesebene gestartet werden müssen, die nicht auf Landesebene abgedeckt werden oder werden könnten.


Z. B. DAFV- Geschäftsführer einbremsen, der öffentlich (und unwidersprochen sowohl vom Bundesverband wie von den diesen Bundesverband tragenden Landesverbänden) behauptet, dass die heutigen Gemeinschaftsangelfischen nur die umbenannten, früheren Wettangelfischen wären..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Denn wenn z. B. angelfischende Rollstuhlfahrer mit anderen gemeinschaftlich angeln wollen, könnte das ja dann u. a. im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit durchaus negative Folgen für die unterstützenden Vereine/LV haben..


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es.
> Was hab ich schon zuvor mit Thomas, Ralle & einigen anderen diskutiert & gestritten und dabei gesagt _"es muss um Kohle gehen, Inhalte interessieren keine Sau"_.
> 
> Das ist falsch, es ist mehr als kurzsichtig und moralisch unanständig, aber so funktioniert der westliche Mensch, kann man nich ändern.
> ...




Weil es einen Übernahmevertrag gibt.
In dem sind beide Geschäftsstellen incl. Personal festgeschrieben.
Könnte bei Vertragsbruch teuer werden, evtl. sogar der Vorstand persönlich haften.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil es einen Übernahmevertrag gibt.
> In dem sind beide Geschäftsstellen incl. Personal festgeschrieben.
> Könnte bei Vertragsbruch teuer werden, evtl. sogar der Vorstand persönlich haften.



Ja, es ist schon fatal wenn man Verträge abschließt, deren Einhaltung nachher die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden.

Ich mag hier gar nicht mal von Kurzsichtigkeit schreiben, vielleicht eher von Blindheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich mag hier gar nicht mal von Kurzsichtigkeit schreiben, vielleicht eher von Blindheit.




Hat auch keiner gewarnt vorher - woher sollten denn das die kompetenten Landesverbände, die Satzung, Fusionsvertrag und (Kon)Fusion so freudig zugestimmt haben, das also auch wissen?

Oder dass der DAFV eben nur der umbenannte VDSF ist, mit logischerweise dann gleicher Politik, Personal und Finanzdesaster...

Dass man dann natürlich auch nicht erwarten kann, dass sich da was ändert (schon gar nicht positiv), scheint jedem, ausser den Verbandlern die so freudig zugestimmt und abgenickt haben, klar zu sein.

Immerhin merken nun einzelne, dass da irgendwas anders läuft, als man das dachte (von wegen "bleibt alles wie es ist" etc.)...

Dass aber Emonts nun meckert, obwohl er mit zu denen gehörte, die genau diese (Kon)Fusion (trotz aller Warnungen, beileibe nicht nur von uns) mit am heftigsten vorangetrieben haben, ist erstens (in meinen Augen) zu spät und zweitens zu wenig.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass aber Emonts nun meckert, obwohl er mit zu denen gehörte, die genau diese (Kon)Fusion (trotz aller Warnungen, beileibe nicht nur von uns) mit am heftigsten vorangetrieben haben, ist erstens (in meinen Augen) zu spät und zweitens zu wenig.......



Das ist (*metaphorisch* !) wie bei den Säuen im Stall.
Die freuen sich auch über neue Tröge, werden aber renitent, wenn keiner mehr Futter reinschmeißt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

;-))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Der Referent Friedrich Emonts ist mit sofortiger Wirkung zurückgetreten.

Dies hat er mir in einem Telefonat bestätigt.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Frei nach Willy Brandt: 
_"Es fällt auseinander, was auseinandergeschmettert gehört"._


----------



## hamburger1975 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Und die beim DAFV können doch schnell sein, und was machen.
Siehe Homepage:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium

Name Behindertenbeauftragter gelöscht.

Toller DAFV #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Das ist ja  super  für den  DAFV. Dann sparen  sie  die Kohle für die  Behindis  ein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



hamburger1975 schrieb:


> Und die beim DAFV können doch schnell sein, und was machen.
> Siehe Homepage:
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium
> ...


Wow, da bin ich wirklich überrascht...

Hätte ich bei deren bisherigem Verhalten und Kompetenz nicht vermutet.....

Ob sie auch ihre Mitglieder informieren?

Damit man jemand suchen kann bis zur VA-Sitzung am 14. März?

Oder wird das genauso laufen wie beim Vize für Naturschutz, dass keiner mehr so bl... ist, sich das bei der Trümmertruppe anzutun?

Und daher jetzt schon über 3 Monate im Naturschutzverband DAFV kein Vize mehr für Naturschutz vorhanden ist!


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Und seine Begründung?


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Ich bin ja gespannt wer die nächsten sind ? Tippe da auf den Landwirt im Ruhestand und Dr. Salva.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> Und seine Begründung?



Ich habe mit ihm ausgemacht, nicht mehr zu veröffentlichen über unser Telefonat, als seinen Rücktritt.

Sorry daher, aber ich halte mich an Abmachungen.


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

So sollte das auch sein - Vertrauen heist das Zauberwort.
Zumal meiner unbedeutenden Meinung nach, der Rücktritt des Vertreters für Menschen mit Handicap aus einem Bundesverband einem Erdbeben der Stärke 9 auf der Richterskala gleich kommt ! Kommt bestimmt nicht gut an in der Öffenlichkeit, da wird sich so mancher jetzt wirklich Gedanken machen ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



hamburger1975 schrieb:


> Und die beim DAFV können doch schnell sein, und was machen.
> Siehe Homepage:
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/praesidium
> ...




14 kleine Negerlein la-lala-lala-laaa................


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Mal schauen, wie viele davon am 14.03 noch antreten!


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 14 kleine Negerlein la-lala-lala-laaa................


...da waren's nur noch 12.

Eigentlich sollte man eine Wette kreieren; wer schmeisst als nächster hin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Und statt dass sich die sich nicht nur im Präsidium zerbröseln und gleich die ganze Trümmertruppe auflösen, machen sie weiter bis zum bitteren Ende...


----------



## Norbi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Wie sol ich das jetzt verstehen..........haben die Behinderten Führungskräfte im DAFV keinen Anführer mehr??|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wie sol ich das jetzt verstehen..........haben die Behinderten Führungskräfte im DAFV keinen Anführer mehr??|kopfkrat|supergri



Kannst du ja übernehmen - mit deinen 65 Jahren senkst du den Altersschnitt im Präsidium gewaltig.


----------



## Norbi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Kannst du ja übernehmen - mit deinen 65 Jahren senkst du den Altersschnitt im Präsidium gewaltig.



Könnte ich machen,aber da ich den damaligen VDSF schon die A-Karte gezeigt habe,werde ich mir das mit der Theatertruppe DAFV auch nicht antun,schliesslich bin ich ,auch etwas älter aber Angler.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Man ist geneigt, den Grund für den Rücktritt, immerhin mit sofortiger Wirkung, darin zu suchen, dass sich Hr. Ermont nicht mit seiner Forderung durchsetzen konnte, die lediglich darin bestand, die Rahmenbedingungen seines Referates beim Verbandsausschuss thematisieren zu können.
Wenn das zutrifft, dann kann ich seinen Amtsverzicht gut verstehen und er ist aller Ehren wert.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

@Brotfisch: Nachvollziehbar, dass jede Spekulation über den Grund/die Gründe zwangsläufig genau dort landet / landen muss.
Aber nicht (nur) die Gründe sind interessant, sondern vor allem die Aus(sen)wirkungen, die das Ganze jetzt nach sich zieht.

Es ist einfach nur ein weiterer Punkt auf der schwarzen Liste der Unfähigkeitsdokumentationen eines Bundesverbandes, der so niemals hätte entstehen dürfen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

2 weitere Punkte bieten großen Spekulationsraum:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mehrbedarf der für 2016 eingeplant sei, könne nicht verwertet werden.
> Das Geld sei, wenngleich stark vermindert, da.
> Dürfe  aber nicht ausgegeben werden.


Das Geld ist von den Sperrkonten weg & die Kündigungen wirken sich z.T. auch erst nach 2016 aus.
Die Kohl sollte somit im halbwegs normaler Höhe da sein.

Warum aber "stark vermindert"?
Wohin wurden die Mittel für Behinderte (satzungsgemäße Zweckmittel!) umgeschichtet?
Und warum darf nix ausgegeben werden?

Man kann Emonts verstehen, wenn er nix weiter über 'seinen Laden' auspacken will, aber er musste doch feststellen, dass das nicht mehr 'sein Laden' ist.
Wenn er Hintergründe nicht offen legt, versickert die ganze Schweinerei wieder im üblichen Nix-Transparenz-Sumpf und wird vergessen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen die dabei von Präsidiumsmitgliedern getroffen worden wären, wären erschütternd gewesen...


Und das ebenso.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

kati, wenn von dem, was die verzapfen, zuviel an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen würde, gäb es die doch schon längst nicht mehr.
Auch wenn immer deutlicher zu werden scheinen sollte, dass es einzelne Aussagen gegeben haben könnte, die jedem Außenstehenden die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen würden, wäre es müßig, hier darüber zu spekulieren.
Das einzige konkrete Fazit, dass wir ziehen können, ist dass (wieder mal) im internen Kreis was ausgemauschelt wurde, was nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kann/darf/soll und was für einen der Beteiligten/Betroffenen dazu geführt hat, persönliche Konsequenzen zu ziehen.
Aber Transparenz und Öffentlichkeitsinformation in diesen Dingen einzufordern, steht ja nicht uns zu, sondern nur denen, die brav und treu(....) dafür bezahlen und solche Leute an die Spitze ihrer (Un-)Organisation wählen bzw. abnicken.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 2 weitere Punkte bieten großen Spekulationsraum:
> 
> Das Geld ist von den Sperrkonten weg & die Kündigungen wirken sich z.T. auch erst nach 2016 aus.
> Die Kohl sollte somit im halbwegs normaler Höhe da sein.
> ...



#6
Aufklärung und Stellungnahme (öffentlich) wäre angebrachter.
Nur so kann man Veränderungen herbeiführen.

Aber wahrscheinlich wird dann wieder im DAFV etc. gemobbt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



> Wohin wurden die Mittel für Behinderte (satzungsgemäße Zweckmittel!) umgeschichtet?


Meines Wissens (noch nicht verifiziert):
Casting


----------



## Knispel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens (noch nicht verifiziert):
> Casting



Wenn das stimmt, muss ich es nicht verstehen ...
#q#q#q#q#q#d#d#d

Die streichen also Menschen mit Handicap ihren Etat und fördern den Missbrauch von Angelgerät.


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Dafür wird aber der Garten- und Landschaftsbau unterstützt - sowie Gerätehersteller dieser Branche. Wir werden ja in Zukunft dann mehr Rasenmäher brauchen... #q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Knispel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Denn hätte ich eine neue Idee für das "Grüne - Wiese - Angeln" : Die Ausübenden sollten in die Golfvereine eintreten und statt mit wenigen Schlägen den Ball ins Loch zu befördern dieses mit ihrem Wurfgewicht ausführen, da hätte man gleich Weit - und Zielwurf in eines untergebracht und den gehandicapten Sportsfreunden ihre Gelder lassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens (noch nicht verifiziert):
> Casting


 
Das wäre natürlich der Brüller. 

Ich denke ja nach jeder Enthüllung von Thomas, dass der Verband seine Unfähigkeit nicht noch offensichtlicher unterstreichen kann. Bisher haben die das aber jedes Mal widerlegt. :g


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens (noch nicht verifiziert):
> Casting


|bigeyes
Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre...
schlimmer könnte es gar nicht sein! #d


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Zum einzig wahren Sport der Angler.
Passt doch.  #6:q


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Bei dieser kontraproduktiven Lobbyvertretung des Angelns investiert man beim Casting eben schon mal durch den Verband in die sich anbahnende große Zukunft des Präzisionssportes im Weit- und Zielwurf! Diese Interessen vertritt man jedoch tatsächlich durch obiges Verhalten in Vollendung!


----------



## mathei (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens (noch nicht verifiziert):
> Casting



Das wäre der Supergau. Man weiß anscheinend sich Feinde in den eigenen Reihen zu machen. Für die Aussendarstellung der Verbanditen ein Traum für jeden Kritiker #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Fremdschäm Preis 2015 geht an den DAFV.

Nun hat er den Vogel wohl echt abgeschossen.Aber den Knall haben die immer noch nicht gehört.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

gelöscht


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



mathei schrieb:


> Das wäre der Supergau. Man weiß anscheinend sich Feinde in den eigenen Reihen zu machen. Für die Aussendarstellung der Verbanditen ein Traum für jeden Kritiker #6



Eine Umschichtung des Budgets vom Ermonts-Referat zum Castingsport wäre in der Tat eine schauerliche Fehlentscheidung. Gibt es Anhaltspunkte dafür - oder handelt es sich um eine bloße Spekulation?

 Herr Ermonts mag Gründe haben, die Hintergründe seines Rücktritts in Schweigen zu hüllen. Ich kann das verstehen, weil ich in einer ähnlichen Situation ähnlich gehandelt habe. Erst später habe ich erkannt, dass mein Schweigen ein schwerer Fehler war und dem Verband geschadet hat - ich also das, was ich vermeiden wollte, gerade erst angerichtet habe. Ich kann Herrn Ermonts nur raten, darüber erneut nachzudenken und sich Rat zu holen, ob er sein Schweigen nicht beenden und - wenigstens den Mitgliedern des Verbandsausschusses gegenüber - seine Beweggründe zu offenbaren.


----------



## theeltunker (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn hätte ich eine neue Idee für das "Grüne - Wiese - Angeln" : Die Ausübenden sollten in die Golfvereine eintreten und statt mit wenigen Schlägen den Ball ins Loch zu befördern dieses mit ihrem Wurfgewicht ausführen, da hätte man gleich Weit - und Zielwurf in eines untergebracht und den gehandicapten Sportsfreunden ihre Gelder lassen.



Hallo geht's noch??
 Ich spiele neben meinem Hobby Angeln auch etwas Golf. Bleischmeisser wollen wir auf dem Golfplatz nicht haben.|gr: Außerdem sind in meinem Golfclub die Finanzen in Ordnung. Dort gibt es Jugendförderung und positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Manche Vereins- und Verbandsvertreter haben sogar Ahnung von dem "Sport" und gehen selbst auf den Platz!

 Harry


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV: Brandmail vom Referat Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderung*

Wenn man sowas liest kriegt man gleich wieder einen Tobsuchtsanfall! :r
Die vom dafv die reden die ganze zeit nur um den heißen brei rum|krach: ,
Und dabei kommt fasst schon üblich für den dafv nur warme luft raus|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
in der biebel kommen sieben plagen über Ägypten. Mal shen wie viele es bei uns werden .
Hut ab vorm dafv.so viel scheise kriegen nur die hin|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

